# Puff Additive



## ScreenPrintKidd (Feb 8, 2016)

Good Morning,

I've had the chance to read threw almost all of the pertinent puff topics listed here and I'm not seeing the answer to what I'm looking for. I'm trying to run a job using the wilflex nupuff additive and I cant seem to get the desired results I'm looking for. I started at 10% puff additive and I'm now at 40%. I tried using the clear underbase. All the goods are curing exactly at 310 degrees, not being overflashed. They just seem SOOOOO thin, no dimension. You're thoughts or comments are appreciated.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

cure it at a higher temp, 375 and ours puffs too much.


----------



## ScreenPrintKidd (Feb 8, 2016)

I gave it a whirl and I cant say it did much for me. What's your ratio and sequence?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

we add no more than 15%.

are you flashing it or running thru dryer for the final cure?


----------

